# Clothes closet?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I was working in this house today doing a bit of work, when I noticed a marijuana sign on the one closet door. It was only a few seconds later that I noticed a blue-ish purple glow from the cracks around the door. "You've got to be kidding me", I told myself. I opened the door, something I never do in a customer's home if I don't need in there (until today), and it was just what I thought. Unbelievable. I just snapped a couple cell phone pics quickly, since the people were home. I thought bringing in a real camera might stir suspicion. :laughing: 

Enjoy...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hhmmmmmmmmmmm..... I wonder if there's any DEA agents reading the forums today?

BTW, did ya megger 'em out before ya left? :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Hhmmmmmmmmmmm..... I wonder if there's any DEA agents reading the forums today?


I don't think there's enough there to fuss with for them. On the other hand, this place was WAY out in the sticks. Thousands of acres of state game lands surround this property. This might just be the "nursery". There might be a lot more planted about outside. Funny thing was, the house reeked of weed, and all I saw were these three little plants. Could the odor from 3 plants be strong enough to stink up the whole house? I don't know much about this sort of stuff. 



480sparky said:


> BTW, did ya megger 'em out before ya left? :laughing:


:no:

I did once have a guy want me to design and wire a control system for his basement grow room. I had to decline that work.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I once did a rewire in an older house for the new owner. One room in the basement, about 6x8', had three 8' 2-tube fluorescents and eight keyless fixtures in it.

My guess is the previous owner was doing the same thing.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

Marc- How did you know what weed smelled like???:whistling2:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> Marc- How did you know what weed smelled like???:whistling2:


I used to smell burning weed every day when walking into my high school. Attending events like rock concerts, etc, would also expose oneself to such nasty odors, which is distinctive enough that one never forgets what it is like. 

My eyes would burn, and end up bloodshot.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"I don't know much about this sort of stuff"

Me too, but I believe it pays better than the EC sector . . .

Mark, did they pay you in cash?

Best Wishes


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Mark, did they pay you in cash?
> 
> Best Wishes


Ha, ha! No, the work was being done for their remodeling contractor.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

So they knew people would be in and out and they still left it there. Either they just don't care or they're dang stupid.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> So they knew people would be in and out and they still left it there. Either they just don't care or they're dang stupid.


I vote for stupid. I mean, if you're growing a little weed at the house, why in the world would you put a sign on the door saying exactly what it is? What's a shame is that there's little kids living here too, and the wife looked like she might be expecting. You run across all kinds in this line of work. Tomorrow morning is the oriental lady who won't let you wear shoes in her house. I'll have to make sure I have on my good socks. :laughing:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

So they knew people would be in and out and they still left it there. Either they just don't care or they're dang stupid.

Duh! Think they may have been 'up' on sumpthin' ?

Best Wishes


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I vote for stupid. I mean, if you're growing a little weed at the house, why in the world would you put a sign on the door saying exactly what it is?


Advertising your own felonies.... 




mdshunk said:


> Could the odor from 3 plants be strong enough to stink up the whole house?


Absolutely.


----------



## R Electrician (Nov 20, 2007)

The last shop I worked for I was on an all day job and the H.O was a real talker. So we chatted most of the day and I guess he felt pretty comfortable around me, because when I was writing out the bill he casually offered me a bong hit. I was a little shocked and it took me a few seconds to politely decline


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

WHen you wrote out that bill, did you include all the non-productive time that was spent chatting with him? :blink:

Did he pay it?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I was working on a finish of a big house once ( my first go at running a jpob as a matter of fact) and the people who owned the house were really cool people ,and the woman was a real hottie. Italian lady in her early fourties and she was a fittness trainer so she was in great shape. Anyway i used to throw nice and tastefull comments to her all the time and she loved it. One day while i was working in her master bath there was a naked picture of her on the counter top.she had her arms up and was in a very provacative pose. when i saw it my eyes jumped out of my head and i ran to tell the GC (a man who appreciates the woman figure almost as much as me) when i found he knew right away that i saw it. He had a big **** eating grin on his face and said "nice hooters hug?"


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

captkirk said:


> I was working on a finish of a big house once ( my first go at running a jpob as a matter of fact) and the people who owned the house were really cool people ,and the woman was a real hottie. Italian lady in her early fourties and she was a fittness trainer so she was in great shape. Anyway i used to throw nice and tastefull comments to her all the time and she loved it. One day while i was working in her master bath there was a naked picture of her on the counter top.she had her arms up and was in a very provacative pose. when i saw it my eyes jumped out of my head and i ran to tell the GC (a man who appreciates the woman figure almost as much as me) when i found he knew right away that i saw it. He had a big **** eating grin on his face and said "nice hooters hug?"


Be careful. This is EXACTLY how Daniel Pelosi got started down the path to the dark side...:jester:


----------

